# Question about MDC, Capitol, and Registry Cops



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

Just curious, The old MDC cops and other MA Police departments that became part of the MSP, what academy did they all go to for training? Did they go to MCJTC or the State Police Academy?


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

In the later years, the Registry amd Mets have their own academies, the mets was in Medford. I think the Capitol Police went to the reg academy


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

"Lobotomies all around for all my new co-workers." c.1993

The Metro Police Academy was in Needham I believe &amp; the Registry? I dunno. Capitol Police Academy? What academy??


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Capitol Police Academy :shock: ? Why would one need academy training to open doors for politicians?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I know the registry cops went to the reg academy. I used to look at all the class photos at my academy and they went back to the 80s. Some of the staff instructors were Mets at agawam. It was interesting to see one particular guy who was a met/staff inst, and then to look at latter photos and see him in a trooper uniform.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Macop";p="55797 said:


> I know the registry cops went to the reg academy. I used to look at all the class photos at my academy and they went back to the 80s. Some of the staff instructors were Mets at agawam. It was interesting to see one particular guy who was a met/staff inst, and then to look at latter photos and see him in a trooper uniform.


I know who you are talking about; he is top shelf. A great guy.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I spoke with a trooper (ex-registry PO) last night and he said that the training academies were done in Needham and Framingham.

I'm assuming by Framingham he meant the 'old' SPA, but I didn't inquire any further.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

BBelichick, are refering to Sgt. D?


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Macop";p="55850 said:


> BBelichick, are refering to Sgt. D?


D/Lt D now.


----------



## Hooah (Jan 15, 2005)

MDC Police were all street cops that graduated F/T academies. Not all Capitol and/or Registry Police had academy training. Some had F/T some had R/I and some had "in house" training or OJT. Some had to go to a R/I type academy once they switched over to MSP... 'cause of things like bringing a guy into the barracks in cuffs because his insurannce expired yesterday and stuff.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Good for him, did you go to Agawam?


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Macop";p="55952 said:


> Good for him, did you go to Agawam?


Many moons ago as a Reserve Local. By then the MSP had already merged.

I know him from his current employer.


----------



## SPD3 (Feb 1, 2005)

Must we talk about such an ugly period in our history? Just kidding. If I am not mistaken the mets did their training in Stoneham across from the Zoo where the MDC Central Services is located. I believe a huge chunk of the capital officers were lateral transfers having attended a variety of academies for local cities and towns. Rumors have always been that quite a few RMV civilian employees were stuffed into the registry "police" section just before the merge and hence came over with no police training at all. But rumors are just rumors are just rumors.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Some of the RMV people came from "clerk" positions originally (they were uniform at the time of the merge): the caveat of the merger was that their CIVILIAN TIME COUNTED TOWARD THEIR SENIORITY! :evil: 

I can understand that their civilian time counted toward their retirement (just as a local PO who gets on the job), IF they were in they were all in the same plan. But my question is: why did non-police time count for seniority?

Before the ess-storm starts, it's just a rhetorical question, as the majority of registry folks have retired (or, like people from the MDC, Capitol and MSP, self-destructed.  ).


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

dcs2244";p="55980 said:


> Some of the RMV people came from "clerk" positions originally (they were uniform at the time of the merge): the caveat of the merger was that their CIVILIAN TIME COUNTED TOWARD THEIR SENIORITY! :evil:


Is this an old rumor or actually confirmed?
So if little Susy was renewing registrations for 10 years as a clerk, at the merge she may have became an instant trooper? She was given seniority as far as station and shift picks over an actual trooper that was working Mids for 9 1/2 years? I know this state has done some crazy things but this is preposterous. Where's the outrage! If I was bumbed back because of some clerk, there would have been trouble!

How many? I wan't names!


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

I just came back from Downtown Boston.... Don't get me wrong, but I swear I saw motorcycle cops go by under the Metropolitan Police title during the Superbowl Parade. Is this real?


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

Channy, If some of the above stories are true, nothing would surprise me in this state.

You sure it didn't say MDC? It was probably the rangers on their motorcycles, which is still ironic if they disbanded the trooper bikes.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

> Channy, If some of the above stories are true, nothing would surprise me in this state.
> 
> You sure it didn't say MDC? It was probably the rangers on their motorcycles, which is still ironic if they disbanded the trooper bikes.


I dont know. I remember the MDC vehicles but not completly. I was only 6 or 7 at the time and still watching Ninja Turtles when Metro cops were still in existence.


----------



## SPD3 (Feb 1, 2005)

You probably did see the MDC Ranger bikes, I believe they have 6 or so. Or you may have observed the Metrolec bikes. Or you plain just may have drank too much nectar.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 9, 2004)

SPD3";p="56001 said:


> Or you may have observed the Metrolec bikes. .


You're funny.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Channy,

Maybe you saw the Boston Municipal Police bikes in the parade. I know they had a hand with the Red Sox parade not so long ago. Either that or a Metro-Lec bike. Either way, you may have been beer-goggeling, I don't now.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry, I didn't mean to support those "clerk-to-trooper" rumors. The fact is that many registry examiners/inspectors got their start as "clerks" at the registry...they later became RMV Police by whatever method the RMV Police used to hire their cops. I don't know of any "clerks" that were made "instant police" at the time of the consolidation.

My point was that their civilian time counted toward their seniority on the "Consolidated Police". So, if a trooper had 10 years on the job and the RMV cop had 6 years civilian time and 5 years police time, then, yes, the RMV cop would be senior!

The consolidation was an ugly event (that didn't need to be as damaging/ugly/painful to the departments involved...as usual it was a political event meant to benefit several individuals...which you could count on one hand) which is best left in the past...we all pretty much get along now, united against the political class that "runs" the job (into the ground, some say! :shock: ).


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

I know I responded before on this. But, I knew guys from each of the agencies, No one wanted and like the merge. EVERYONE has pride, all these agencies had their own pride. I thought, and many others did, the Mets (MDC) was a good department, set up like a urban department. The Registry Police, well everyone feared the RPD, since in the old days, they were the only folks that could take your license right there and then.

The Capitol Police, they were the protectors of the State government. And the Troopers had that pride that was set years ago. The Mets held off the merge for years with friends up in the house and the teamsters. They thought it would save money, it didn't save much. You took three departments, merge them with another and made ONE. Then beacon hill approves to fund a agency called the MDC rangers (NOTHING against the rangers) you had to hire them, buy vehicles, motorcycles, horses, radios etc. OK, now if they could do this, then why didn't they just continue to fund the MDC Police ?? And everyonce in a while, you hear the MBTA Police will merge with the State Police. I'm sure this pisses off the Troopers because of their pride. The merge did not work, you see less cops on the roads today then before. Ask any Trooper your friends with that patrol the old MDC roads and areas. They now patrol with two or three that 10 patroled before and they can't cover it all.


----------

